# Tide chart



## kristopherrimes (Oct 4, 2007)

The last two times I have gone out to the three mile bridge i haven't caught a thing. I am attributing it to the fact that I was out there at slack tide both times. I thought that I was reading the tide charts correctly but I guess not. What tide charts do you folks go by and what are you looking for on the chart in regards to the three mile bridge for example is it escambia bay pensacola pass etc. Thanks for the help

Kris


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The bridge is closer to the "Pensacola" location and runs about an hour behind "Pensacola Pass"

Here's a sight that shows where each tide location is. You can move the map around and see the different locations. Click on the big blue umbrella (?) icons.

Also notice the size of the tides. Tommorrow's tides are near neap with very little flow, less than an inch of rise or fall. Some days in the cycle you can see a couple of feet difference.

http://www.tides.info/?command=view&location=Pensacola%2C%20Florida

Hope this helps,

Jim


----------



## kristopherrimes (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for that

Kris


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

Try www.tides4fishing.com Very informative site with major and minor feeding periods.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

At best tide charts are a PREDICTION of tide height and time at a specific place and time.
I have found that the current tide gauge (red line) along with the prediction (blue line) gives a more accurate assessment of what to expect when I get to the water.
This gage @ Port of Pensacola is pretty close to 3 Mile and I used to use it a lot when fishing the old bridge. :thumbsup:

http://tidesonline.nos.noaa.gov/plotcomp.shtml?station_info=8729840+Pensacola,+FL









Hope this helps!


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

Hewes your daddy? said:


> Try www.tides4fishing.com Very informative site with major and minor feeding periods.


Great site....thanks:thumbup:


----------

